# Universal Mod 77 brake hoods



## daysnways (31 Oct 2016)

got the calipers and levers now just the hard bits!

anyone?


----------



## Apollonius (31 Oct 2016)

I think you will be very lucky to get these, although NoS Universal stuff does turn up at cycle-jumbles from time to time. When I did a restoration of my Sid Mottram, which has the centre-pull Universals (can't remember the number - might be 66) I found some Cane Creek ones on Ebay that worked OK.

These:
.
.
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-l...tyle-cane-creek-road-brake-lever-hoods-black/


----------



## daysnways (31 Oct 2016)

cheers for the heads up. Yes I they will be tricky to find, hoping some pop up on ebay - i'd like gum coloured preferably.


----------

